
How to Identify a Toxic Culture Before Accepting a Job Offer (2017) - ohjeez
https://www.fastcompany.com/40476040/how-to-identify-a-toxic-culture-before-accepting-a-job-offer
======
MrBuddyCasino
„“Here was the rule in my office; if I walk into the bathroom behind you, and
you didn’t change the toilet paper, I don’t care who you are, today’s your
last day,” he says.“

That’ll spread the good vibes.

